# Why does my bud look so good, but smells like hay? +rep



## wowzerz (Jun 28, 2009)

I grew some querkle from clones bought from oaksterdam nursery.Smelt awsome during flower. Dried for about 4 days before putting it into paper bags for a few more days then into jars. they were in jars for about a week and a half and smelt like pot, but not really chronic. the bud was still pretty wet stems still bendy, supre sticky etc. so I put it into paper bags again for about 6 hours then back into jars. It has been about 4 days since then (and about 16 days total in jars) now the bud has pretty much no smell, and if anything smells kinda like hay. It looks like Chronic though, covered in crystals etc. it looks like something out of high times but smells like junk. where did I go wrong?


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 28, 2009)

id say... because its beasters


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Continue to cure it man, the more time you allow it to cure the better tasting and smelling it will get.


----------



## califarmer85 (Jun 28, 2009)

wowzerz said:


> I grew some querkle from clones bought from oaksterdam nursery.Smelt awsome during flower. Dried for about 4 days before putting it into paper bags for a few more days then into jars. they were in jars for about a week and a half and smelt like pot, but not really chronic. the bud was still pretty wet stems still bendy, supre sticky etc. so I put it into paper bags again for about 6 hours then back into jars. It has been about 4 days since then (and about 16 days total in jars) now the bud has pretty much no smell, and if anything smells kinda like hay. It looks like Chronic though, covered in crystals etc. it looks like something out of high times but smells like junk. where did I go wrong?


 
i believe you dried too fast. did you flush the plant at all before harvest? but my opinion is that it was dried to fast and theres really nothing you can do about it. better luck next time bro.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 28, 2009)

wowzerz said:


> I grew some querkle from clones bought from oaksterdam nursery.Smelt awsome during flower. Dried for about 4 days before putting it into paper bags for a few more days then into jars. they were in jars for about a week and a half and smelt like pot, but not really chronic. the bud was still pretty wet stems still bendy, supre sticky etc. so I put it into paper bags again for about 6 hours then back into jars. It has been about 4 days since then (and about 16 days total in jars) now the bud has pretty much no smell, and if anything smells kinda like hay. It looks like Chronic though, covered in crystals etc. it looks like something out of high times but smells like junk. where did I go wrong?


 
U know I have had this happen to me. The Bud still got me very high but It smelled like hay? I started using more molassess and some stuff called boticare sweet...A little pricey like 64 buck a gallon. It didn't get the smell like I thought but it did improve...

How long did you cure it outside the jar?
Good Luck


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Curing is only done inside the jar. The only thing happening outside of the jar is the drying process


----------



## wowzerz (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes it was flushed with RO water only for a week. and I was worried that It was drying to slow, thats why I took it out and put it back into paper bags for 6 hours.
and it was hang dried for 4 days, bag dried for like 1.5 days then jars for like 1.5 weeks, then back to paper bags for 6 hours, now its been back in the jars for like 5 days


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 28, 2009)

all bud is like that at first when it is drying and curing. if you want to get rid of it you need to cure your bud for at least 3 weeks (in my experience)


----------



## wowzerz (Jun 28, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> id say... because its beasters


Beasters? This is a Subcool strain, and was purchased as a cutting from Oaksterdam nursery, I'm pretty sure that the genetics is not the problem.


----------



## wowzerz (Jun 28, 2009)

sir smokesalot said:


> all bud is like that at first when it is drying and curing. if you want to get rid of it you need to cure your bud for at least 3 weeks (in my experience)


Its been curing for over two weeks now already, will the smell improve?


----------



## ponpulla (Jun 28, 2009)

*I Dont Know Man keep Your Hope Up, Me Im feeling Pretty Bummed As Well Mine Is Went from Smelling like Bud To hay And Its Allredy 2 weeks In jar And Only improvement I Smell Is The HAy Smell Getting Lighter But No Bud Smell Comming thru BUt It Looks Good As Fuck Though*


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 28, 2009)

my suggestion is break a piece in half..smell it ..rollit around in da fingers..if it smells bomb..different from the orginal hay smell..ur working with something.. continue ur cure..if uve snapped a nice nugg and nothing but hay smell, and smoke it, and its got that notorious hay taste..id say ur looking at the final producct considering uve aready been in jars for 16 days and anther week on the hanging and bagging brings u to 3weeks so far..


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Curing is only done inside the jar. The only thing happening outside of the jar is the drying process


 
no shit..sorry i didn't use the right word Tom...looks like everyone knew what i meant...One in every bunch


----------



## brasmith (Jun 29, 2009)

The only time I've noticed a hay smell that hangs on even after curing, is when the plant has been harvested prematurally. That grassy scent is clorophyl, the stuff that makes the plant green. Luck


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont kno this happend to me when ii dried too fast slo it down u cant ever dry too long as u can never really keep wine too long think of the herb as wine.......dont bee a swine give me some wine


----------



## matttherokr (Jun 29, 2009)

I Can't really give you advice on how to make it smell better. Other than like tastypuff or something.

Butttt, the last bag i got that smelled like hay, tasted like ganj and got me Stoned. So I wouldn't be too worried.
Although it would be nice to open a nug jar and be greeted with that lovely aroma.


----------



## Silentbobs son (Jun 29, 2009)

Cure it for 2 more weeks with no drying and see if it improves. If it doesn't just smoke it all, because it's not going to get better. GL


----------



## greenlanter (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry i hear you bro . 4 days drying not good enough a week at least and if premature even worst . there aint much u could do . be carefull for mold bad smoke is better then no smoke at all . by putting undried weed in a jar u just prolonging its life ,i meant clorophil . some one here already told u this . read a book join the gym or learn how to play an instrument whyle u wait next time. now we all knw .


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 29, 2009)

i only say its beasters because my definition of beasters is exactly what is being described, no offense, i mean beasters isnt all bad. but what i mean is prematurely harvested, good looking, hay smelling, paper bag dried weed in my book is beasters. its not an insult twords genettics im just voicing what i know


----------



## GroDro420 (Jun 29, 2009)

bro u should have left it in the paper bag for more than 1.5 days..... suppose to be in the paper bag untill the stems snap(dry) in half instead of bend(wet) THEN put them in jars.... impatiance kills hopefully it will still turn out if not better luck next time


----------



## 303 (Jun 29, 2009)

GroDro420 said:


> bro u should have left it in the paper bag for more than 1.5 days..... suppose to be in the paper bag untill the stems snap(dry) in half instead of bend(wet) THEN put them in jars.... impatiance kills hopefully it will still turn out if not better luck next time


Agreed. How bout a pic?


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Jun 29, 2009)

Grassy/Hay-like smell = Chlorophyll. You may have harvested prematurely if you're almost a month in and it is still smelling that way. Give it another week or so, have a smoke on it, if it gets you high but is of inferior quality there is only one logical solution: Sell it. Hopefully the grassy odour leaves though, nothing worse than not getting to enjoy your homegrown.


----------



## ponpulla (Jun 29, 2009)

*I had The Same Promblem So Last Night I Figured It Was Curing To Slow So I Just Took The Top Off My jar Left it Open And Put The Jar In A Brown paper Bag With The Lid Off And Rolled the Bag Closed And put Them In the Closet Dark And Wen to Sleep And When i Woke Up this Morning The Bud Smell Is comming back And hay Smell Is Leaving dont Know If It Is just A Coincidence Maybe It Was Gonna Do that It Self In the Jar But I Guess You can try What i Did cant hurt...*


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

ponpulla said:


> *I had The Same Promblem So Last Night I Figured It Was Curing To Slow So I Just Took The Top Off My jar Left it Open And Put The Jar In A Brown paper Bag With The Lid Off And Rolled the Bag Closed And put Them In the Closet Dark And Wen to Sleep And When i Woke Up this Morning The Bud Smell Is comming back And hay Smell Is Leaving dont Know If It Is just A Coincidence Maybe It Was Gonna Do that It Self In the Jar But I Guess You can try What i Did cant hurt...*


How can you cure to slow? You either cure or you don't, there isn't a fast or slow way to do it.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jun 29, 2009)

i want to see a pic!!!

call it "HAYTASTIC"

tired of caring around DANK SUPER SMELL BUDS and people know you have some on you, with this devils lettuce, all your buddies will think you just got back from the horse stable!

and who said billy mays was dead, i can sell it for you...lol


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Billy mays really did die though...


----------



## ponpulla (Jun 29, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> How can you cure to slow? You either cure or you don't, there isn't a fast or slow way to do it.


*Well I Dont know Man It Was Just not produciing the Bud Smell I Mean Its Nice And Smokeable Just the Bud Smell Was yet to come Out i just Firgured maybe The Curing Was Going to Slow So i though i Spped It Up By un capping it And Putting The bag Paper bag over it So It kinda Cures And It kinda Dry,,, Its My First time And Out Of 12 Plants I planted i only Got one Female So im trying Whatever to Salvage This Lil Bitch

*


----------



## alexlock85 (Jun 29, 2009)

My plants were cut down 2 weeks early...is this going to leave the Chlorophyll taste once its done drying/curing? Also, I didnt have a chance to flush....will "water drying/curing work to take out the bad stuff?


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

alexlock85 said:


> My plants were cut down 2 weeks early...is this going to leave the Chlorophyll taste once its done drying/curing? Also, I didnt have a chance to flush....will "water drying/curing work to take out the bad stuff?


If you cut your plant two weeks early don't even bother smoking it. Just make cannabutter or hash or something. I wouldn't wanna smoke premature bud but that is just me


----------



## alexlock85 (Jun 29, 2009)

If premature bud will get me high, I'm sure as hell going to smoke it. If it wont, then I'll just make hash.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 30, 2009)

alexlock85 said:


> If premature bud will get me high, I'm sure as hell going to smoke it. If it wont, then I'll just make hash.


They will get ya high u jusr might have to smoke a bunch of it...go ahead make hash out of it..


----------



## anhedonia (Jun 30, 2009)

premature bud gives you a terrible high. It makes me paranoid as fuck.


----------



## earth2 (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds to me like you didnt hang dry it for long enough.. i think if you left it hang drying until it was completely dry and most stems snap/break then put them into jars...thats just my opinion


----------



## wowzerz (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the input, after reading all the posts I think it was a combination of cutting it too early and not hang drying long enough, I threw some orange peels in with them for a few hours to re moisten the buds, and the smell is beginning to come back, but not very strong. oh well. lesson learned, I know what to do next time.


----------



## Smokes11 (Jul 1, 2009)

lol i have the same problem my bud looks amazing with all the red hairs and white trichs all over the little leaves but it smells like hay aswell.. still gets me stoned as hell though.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 1, 2009)

wowzerz said:


> Thank you all for the input, after reading all the posts I think it was a combination of cutting it too early and not hang drying long enough, I threw some orange peels in with them for a few hours to re moisten the buds, and the smell is beginning to come back, but not very strong. oh well. lesson learned, I know what to do next time.


You said only flushed for one week...that probably isn't long enough...could be a contributing factor at least.


----------



## crackerbread (Jul 1, 2009)

dude weed that smells like hay isnt such a bad thing, its less noticeable than a skunk stankin bag of chron, the stuff my buddy usually brings over makes my house smell like pot even before we blaze, and its in like 3 ziplocs. id be happy with on the down lo smellin high times weed bro, chill smoke and enjoy


----------



## wowzerz (Jul 1, 2009)

Jerry Garcia said:


> You said only flushed for one week...that probably isn't long enough...could be a contributing factor at least.


It was grown via DWC if that makes a difference. I was told that a week should be plenty. Should I have flushed longer?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with DWC and hydro...so maybe a week is enough.

I'd still probably give it two...let if finish curing though before you get too bent out of shape.


----------



## Mysticlown150 (Jul 1, 2009)

I like to flush for 2 weeks. Never got that hay smell though.


----------



## skizat123 (Jul 1, 2009)

You know, the strain has a lot to do with this. Some strains just don't hold on to that skunky dankness compared to other strains. They can still taste good, be potent, and look awesome. Sour diesel for instance, which usually turns out fairly airy for me, I can dry for 2 days (75-80 F) jar it, let it swet for half a day, unjar it, and its ready the next day. Stems snap the smell is outrageous. Others are just different.


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 1, 2009)

lol.. this seems like kind of a good thing to me... shit wont reak in ur pocket and be a fuckin heat score like must dank shit..... but bad because dumb kinks gunna smell it..... and if it doesn't reak like my ass hole.. they gunna be ignorant and say its shit dope....

unno lol


----------



## THCGREEN THumb (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey man how is your shit smelling now?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2009)

sir smokesalot said:


> all bud is like that at first when it is drying and curing. if you want to get rid of it you need to cure your bud for at least 3 weeks (in my experience)


 
I'd go broke if i cured for 3 weeks...
1 weeks drying on screens 73-78 degrees and humity 45-50%, 3-4 days in the jar..and its GONE.....People love it and I get about 25-30 a z more than other growers
Not sayin your way is wrong just sayin how i do it.


----------



## kushkilla (Jul 7, 2009)

U guys are not allowing the bud to completely dry before jarring. And don't listen to people that tell you dry 2 or 3 days. There are many many intangable factors that contribute to dry time. Is the bud dense or airy? Are you harvesting whole plants, or cutting stems into buds before drying? Are you trimming leaves before drying? What is the high and low temp< the high and low humidity. What is the level of ventilation? Does the strain carry large stems through the buds? Thats not even the half of it dude. I too had those hay problems in the early going, the problem? Buds were not thouroghly dried and flushed of chlorophyll before jarring. This is the tried and true method that has worked for me. If single stems, cut the plant at the base of the soil. If a tree like structure, cut at the main stems of each branch. Hang dry this in the dark for 2 WEEKS MINIMUM. After 2 weeks buds feel dry to the touch. I now trim large fans and only insignificant smallers. All the good leaves will have curled around the buds. leave these as they are very resinous. let hang one more week. now trim from main stems into buds ready for the jar and seal for a week. they should feel more moist than they did before jarring. let them burb for a day (lid off) or put on screens or in a paper bag. Now you should be ready to smoke. Thats 4 weeks of drying and curing. If you want the best possible buds, it takes at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

read the first post, haven't lurked my way through the thread yet... so someone may have already said this. not sure what your experience is drying/curing (mine is zero) but my best guess about the smell is probably the paper bag! buds pick up aromas very easily, may have just picked up the aroma of brown paper sack, which is sort of dry/hay like


Shack


----------



## THseaman (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude, there is one reason and one reason only your bud lost its smell. IT DRIED TOO FAST IN AN ENVIRONMENT THAT WAS TOO WARM AND TOO DRY. PERIOD. You have to create a comfortable environment for your plants to dry in similar to that of your flower room. 70-79f w/50-55% humidity is optimum. I bet your dry room was 85f + w/low humidity, am I right? I see this all the time. "oh my plants only needed 2 days and they seemed dry enough to jar." Yeah that's b/c you roasted em!


----------



## THseaman (Aug 24, 2009)

kushkilla said:


> U guys are not allowing the bud to completely dry before jarring. And don't listen to people that tell you dry 2 or 3 days. There are many many intangable factors that contribute to dry time. Is the bud dense or airy? Are you harvesting whole plants, or cutting stems into buds before drying? Are you trimming leaves before drying? What is the high and low temp< the high and low humidity. What is the level of ventilation? Does the strain carry large stems through the buds? Thats not even the half of it dude. I too had those hay problems in the early going, the problem? Buds were not thouroghly dried and flushed of chlorophyll before jarring. This is the tried and true method that has worked for me. If single stems, cut the plant at the base of the soil. If a tree like structure, cut at the main stems of each branch. Hang dry this in the dark for 2 WEEKS MINIMUM. After 2 weeks buds feel dry to the touch. I now trim large fans and only insignificant smallers. All the good leaves will have curled around the buds. leave these as they are very resinous. let hang one more week. now trim from main stems into buds ready for the jar and seal for a week. they should feel more moist than they did before jarring. let them burb for a day (lid off) or put on screens or in a paper bag. Now you should be ready to smoke. Thats 4 weeks of drying and curing. If you want the best possible buds, it takes at least 3 weeks.


SUCH BAD ADVICE. Trimming after you dry is a pain in the ass and always results in a bad trim job.


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 26, 2009)

I throw a crop into my flower and herb dryer and it dries it in 4 days perfectly. Then into a glass jar burping and rotating buds 3-4 times daily.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 27, 2009)

THseaman said:


> SUCH BAD ADVICE. Trimming after you dry is a pain in the ass and always results in a bad trim job.


Well said.......


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 27, 2009)

*Marijuana*

*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*



*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains. 

Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil. 

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves.

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin. 

Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done. 

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait. Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process. 

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 


*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 

Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product. 

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary. 

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. 

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%. 

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold. 

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. Some hygrometers




 have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together.

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers.

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier. 

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity. Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 


*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough. 

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency). 

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste. 

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar. 

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




 are recommended. They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical. 

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%. 

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals. 

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed). 

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture. 

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years. 

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity). 

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent. 

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures. 
Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## imburne (Aug 27, 2009)

The flushing was the problem.. Guaranteed!!!


----------



## 420OldSchoolDJ420 (Aug 27, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> http://www.buy-the-cheapest-viagra-online.com
> http://www.buy-the-cheapest-viagra-online.com/pic/dru/mj009a.html


da fuck?


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 27, 2009)

420OldSchoolDJ420 said:


> da fuck?


 
That got me too. I tend to believe the site has a redirect problem but the info can also be found at a number of different sites. 

When I first found the site and bookmarked it so I could easily find it if and when needed the address was different so I think at some point someone has played games with the sites address, as I said likely someone attempting to pull a redirect. 

Either way the information is 100% spot on. Between much reading and 37 years of experience I know the info found there is totally accurate.


----------



## newbieneedshelp (Aug 27, 2009)

Alawys hang dry till the stems snap like a pretzel. It will gain more smell as it cures.


----------



## justsmoking (Aug 28, 2009)

wowzerz said:


> I grew some querkle from clones bought from oaksterdam nursery.Smelt awsome during flower. Dried for about 4 days before putting it into paper bags for a few more days then into jars. they were in jars for about a week and a half and smelt like pot, but not really chronic. the bud was still pretty wet stems still bendy, supre sticky etc. so I put it into paper bags again for about 6 hours then back into jars. It has been about 4 days since then (and about 16 days total in jars) now the bud has pretty much no smell, and if anything smells kinda like hay. It looks like Chronic though, covered in crystals etc. it looks like something out of high times but smells like junk. where did I go wrong?


Without a proper cureing period the bud will smell and tast like hay


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 30, 2009)

THseaman said:


> SUCH BAD ADVICE. Trimming after you dry is a pain in the ass and always results in a bad trim job.


 
I tried this once it is AWFUL!!!!!! Never trim after you dry its a fuckin mess!!!!!


----------



## chronicdice88 (Aug 30, 2009)

best cure method: dry till stems snap, jar it up and BURY IT! no joke forget about it.. dig it up in a month or two or whenever you want.. like fine wine it gets better with age (just make sure you dont put super wet chronic in the jars .. that = mold) .. 

i knew a guy who did that with and old pickle jar and he forgot to wash it out and it tasted like bomb dill chronic after 6 months..  yeeee


----------



## tomato worm (Sep 18, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think a "growing" trend for breeders is to "weed" out the odor, while keeping/increasing the potency. (puns intended)

I dont buy/smoke like I used to, but every so often I check out the newest stuff my buddies have... It seems that every year shit looks dankier and dankier, but smells less and less.


----------



## anhedonia (Sep 18, 2009)

How are the sugar leaves lower in thc than the resin on the bud? Thats a new one.


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 19, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i only say its beasters because my definition of beasters is exactly what is being described, no offense, i mean beasters isnt all bad. but what i mean is prematurely harvested, good looking, hay smelling, paper bag dried weed in my book is beasters. its not an insult twords genettics im just voicing what i know


Beasters is a strain from canada also known as BC... you sound like a moron


----------



## 323cheezy (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah i only hung my buds for two days .....
then i puttem in a jar .... and i got some mold....
this fucked up the taste of some ....
my smell is still light .... not to skunky but when i rubb it smells good.....
decided to take my shit outta the jars and put in paper bags.....
does the mold look pink cause inside the big buds it looks pink ....and red...///


----------



## the sound of silence (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my first post here. I've been to this site for years, and have gained a lot of knowledge added with my personal experience.

Anyway, I know this thread is a few months old, but I have yet to see anyone post anything similar to my experience anywhere on the internet about this.

I've smelled a *lot* of really well cured bud (cured in excess of 3-6 months), which was dried by varying times and varying methods (bag, hang only, screen, etc), as well as being made up of different strains. More often than not, the smell I get when I pop the top on a well cured bud from any source is an immediate yummy dank smell that dissipates very quickly into more of a hay smell (as opposed to maintaining a fresh, dank, just chopped smell).

However, while this was initially a turn off, I have found that when I take one of these buds and put it in the grinder, the smell that is given off after grinding is absolutely amazing. Anyone who is having that hay smell after drying and curing for a time, please grind it up and post here whether or not the smell comes out. I have no idea why this is, but truly, I do not judge the upfront smell anymore. Most recently this was experienced with a DP Blueberry. The smell was very neutral, but holy-shit it was a strong tuity-fruity smell once ground that I literally could not stop putting my nose into and inhaling deeply.

Now...if I grind it up and it still smells like shit (hay or ammonia), then most likely either the bud has gotten wayyyy too dry or mold/bacteria contaminated it. 

Just my 2 cents. I know I don't have any rep and I know I don't have a lot of posts, but as a consumer of MANY different types of bud I do speak from legitimate experience.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 22, 2010)

i like you man you keep it real.

that "extra fresh" smell you get when grinding comes from releasing the essential oils INSIDE the bud/leaf itself. think of it like chopping fresh basil or parsley, both smell nice when you grab a bunch, but slicing through them exposing the internal structure to the air, and voila the oils are released. 

same thing with garlic, onion, and other aromatics.


Shack



the sound of silence said:


> This is my first post here. I've been to this site for years, and have gained a lot of knowledge added with my personal experience.
> 
> Anyway, I know this thread is a few months old, but I have yet to see anyone post anything similar to my experience anywhere on the internet about this.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenthumb213 (Jan 22, 2010)

do u have any pics of the bud? cant tell u wat it smells like if u have no pics.... (jk....)


----------



## the sound of silence (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Shack 

Hasn't this been your experience as well? That is, the cured bud never smells as dank and skunky as when the bud is growing/just harvested? Over time the intense smell subsides and the "hay" smell becomes noticable?

I've always thought this was normal. I think people are comparing well cured weed with the commercial stuff that goes around, which is usually just dried with a very mild cure (like a week or two at most), and still has that freshly harvested smell.

I say relax, grind it up, then smell it again. I'm guessing the smell is alllll there and allll good still; the stone feels deeper/heavier with the cure so it's worth the change in smell.


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 22, 2010)

wowzerz said:


> I grew some querkle from clones bought from oaksterdam nursery.Smelt awsome during flower. Dried for about 4 days before putting it into paper bags for a few more days then into jars. they were in jars for about a week and a half and smelt like pot, but not really chronic. the bud was still pretty wet stems still bendy, supre sticky etc. so I put it into paper bags again for about 6 hours then back into jars. It has been about 4 days since then (and about 16 days total in jars) now the bud has pretty much no smell, and if anything smells kinda like hay. It looks like Chronic though, covered in crystals etc. it looks like something out of high times but smells like junk. where did I go wrong?


eathier dried wrong, or cured wrong.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jan 29, 2010)

get some skunk or kush if you want a strong smell


----------



## i need help I'm rookie (Jan 29, 2010)

GO OLD SCHOOL> try a small amount first to test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! try putting small pieces orange peals in your jars let it get moist and then let it dry and put back in jars to cure over just watch very carefully for mold.


----------



## Hidden Agenda (Jan 29, 2010)

There's also a chance your bud just isn't producing the essential oils that stronger smelling bud is producing.

Drying and curing isn't the only thing that brings out the scent. I started using kool bloom in my feeding regimen towards the end of the bloom period and it helped a lot.


----------



## Drr (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with the many factors like someone mentioned here

chopped early, dried too fast..


----------



## giantart (Feb 8, 2010)

Dried way to fast. Paper bags dry things faster than anything. Hang it in dark until outside is dry to touch - then put in jars with no less than 24 hours between 10 min. burps. - You'll get there!


----------



## moz20 (Feb 14, 2010)

no your fucked


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 15, 2010)

moz20 said:


> no your fucked


genius post.  care to explain? 


Shack


----------



## drew k.420 (Feb 15, 2010)

dont skip the bag phase. the bag phase gives your nugs that hard ,knotty,compact look that we all know and love so much.six days in the bag(after hang drying in the dark for six days)and then jars.....you will not be dissapionted and never skip the bag again.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 15, 2010)

Ive heard this debate for too long now.....
Allot of people have crappy grows and think ....darnit it ll smell bomb once i cure it or if i flush it right .....
The truth is ..... if u grow some dank it wont need much curing too smoke....itll smell before you chop....
Yeah its true you can fuck up good erb by not letting it dry .....by getting mold...... or drying too fast might take a lil zing away ..... Some strains arent as strong smelling as others yes.....
but there is no way you can harvest early ,,,from a bagseed, and get a great smell after a month of curing if your weed was never up too par.....
Thats why i believe curing to be a scapegoat..... 
however curing will improve taste a tad..... aromas just dont appear from nowhere.....
Good grows .....make good smelling buds......


----------



## Eternal (Feb 15, 2010)

I usually hang dry until the leaves and outside of the buds are dry. My plants smell a little bit grassy the first and second day of hanging, but still have a dank smell esp if you squeeze or rub the buds. But as soon as they start drying up the grassy, chlorophyll smell goes away. I then fill jars half full, lay them on their side and close the lids. Ive found this gives enough air that they will not mold if the leaves and outside of buds are dry, but still seals in that smell and stickyness. I still open the jars several times daily to give fresh air.

Having said that, whoever is supplying my area's dealers for the last year+ seems to have the hay problem, and it sucks. Ive had slightly premature bud and bud that looks pretty dank, both smell and taste horrible though. Some nugs give off a light smell when grinded but still mostly hay. I've come to think that he is not flushing, as all the leaves are quite dark green and nute burnt. I also think he may be drying it in a hot environment, and likely just leaving it to hang untill it is bone dry. Some strains I find you need to begin jar phase when the center of the buds are still slightly moist to preserve the smell and taste. Some strains you can dry right out and they will still smell very strong.

Long story short flush for 2 weeks and dry it in a cool, dark room with 45% humidity. This gives me lip-smacking good taste and dank smell that lingers on your fingers even after a shower. There are other factors such as strain, soil vs hydro but something is being done wrong if you have a hay smell after 1 week.


----------



## joeblow81 (Nov 29, 2010)

Chopped too early, dried too fast. It has to be the hardest thing for a pothead to not harvest early. Especially if you are only growing minimal amounts and are going out to buy weed from some dude on the street. That is why I grow perpetually, there is no rush, there is no need to chop early or dry quick. Generally i am chopping late and drying for a week or more. The mind must be tricked into doing some things right.


----------



## MartinezTree (Nov 29, 2010)

For sure a result of drying to fast, or harvesting to early. Could be genetics too.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 29, 2010)

Cure it!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

if you would have read first post u would see he cured it and it was cured 6 months ago when he started this thread geez




Nice Ol Bud said:


> Cure it!!!


----------



## autobluberry (Jan 26, 2012)

half of you dont no what the fuck your talking about. if you dont grow cannabis dont give advice on growing cannabis period. no marijuana strains smell like hay! and almost all marijuana smells alittle like hay while it drying. the only strains that dont are strains with really strong smelling trichroms. even with strong oder on your trichromes you shouldent really be able to smell the trichroms until its been cured or if you break the trichroms open by touching them some bud takes months to cure other strains less the only way you get hay smelling weed after its been cured is if you dryed it too quickly it will lock in the chlorophyll and when this happens you cant get rid of that smell you early harvest will more then likely have stronger hay smell but curing will fix this problem uness you dry the bud to quickly in which case you are fucked. the reason that some crops that that have been grown for a long time can sometimes have little to no hay odor is because as the cannabis plant ages more are more leave will die off and turn yellow this happens because the chlorophyll is breaking down less chorophyll less hay smell like when you trim fresh harvested plants and it smells like fresh cut grass then that smell goes away as the tips of the leaves you cut start to dry at the wound site. as long as you dyr slowly and cure slowly your weed should turn out pretty good if you grow patiently it should turn out amazing the worst thing you can do as a grower is over react in the process of trying to fix the problem with guess work you could end up doing more harm then good and who wants that.. and dont take anyone on this site that you dont knows adivice as first hand knowledge always triple check from different sources other then roll it up befor using someones advice on your plants for all you no the person giving you the advice doesent even grow weed and just has a high times subscription or browses the cannabis grower bible and think they know everything and even if they do grow what works for one person might not work for another i had people on this site tell me if i grew with miracle grow soil my crop would be garbage, wrong! take alook at my crop that i did in miracle grow soil the link is in my signiture. i was tod i wouldent get big colas growing with a 150 watt hps. WRONG! one of my plants had a main cola that was larger then 12 inchs long and full all the way up the other had about a 9 inch main cola that was wider then my fist. they said dont use tap water, bullshit. you wont get big colas without bud boosting formula , lies. the list goes on and on.


----------



## gusman4 (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a great thread that shows you how to take the guess work out of curing. It ends up perfect every time. I'm sure after years of drying and curing buds you could do it without the hygrometers but why not use them and give yourself some piece of mind.
I've been using this method for a couple years and have had nothing but great results. 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
hope this helps


----------



## YoungAndAmbitious (Jan 27, 2012)

wow, a lot of bad advice in here about drying and curing


----------



## althor (Jan 29, 2012)

Should have never taken out of the jars to dry it more. Once it goes in the jar, leave it in the jar.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jan 29, 2012)

YoungAndAmbitious said:


> wow, a lot of bad advice in here about drying and curing


probably because its an old thread.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

kushkilla said:


> U guys are not allowing the bud to completely dry before jarring. And don't listen to people that tell you dry 2 or 3 days. There are many many intangable factors that contribute to dry time. Is the bud dense or airy? Are you harvesting whole plants, or cutting stems into buds before drying? Are you trimming leaves before drying? What is the high and low temp< the high and low humidity. What is the level of ventilation? Does the strain carry large stems through the buds? Thats not even the half of it dude. I too had those hay problems in the early going, the problem? Buds were not thouroghly dried and flushed of chlorophyll before jarring. This is the tried and true method that has worked for me. If single stems, cut the plant at the base of the soil. If a tree like structure, cut at the main stems of each branch. Hang dry this in the dark for 2 WEEKS MINIMUM. After 2 weeks buds feel dry to the touch. I now trim large fans and only insignificant smallers. All the good leaves will have curled around the buds. leave these as they are very resinous. let hang one more week. now trim from main stems into buds ready for the jar and seal for a week. they should feel more moist than they did before jarring. let them burb for a day (lid off) or put on screens or in a paper bag. Now you should be ready to smoke. Thats 4 weeks of drying and curing. If you want the best possible buds, it takes at least 3 weeks.


Though my methods differ, there is some really good information here.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

gusman4 said:


> Here is a great thread that shows you how to take the guess work out of curing. It ends up perfect every time. I'm sure after years of drying and curing buds you could do it without the hygrometers but why not use them and give yourself some piece of mind.
> I've been using this method for a couple years and have had nothing but great results.
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237
> hope this helps


Also, another good resource in the grand puzzle of curing


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jan 29, 2012)

my problem was from chopping too early. once i got the impatient part out the way my buds have been smellin pretty good but i can never get to cure long enough to see how good it really can be cuz i smoke it to fast ....


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 29, 2012)

Foreal I wanna c how my bud is but I smoke to fast to...my shit was smellin like hay at first what I learned is...the more leafs u c when ur drying the more grass taste u will get I did 4 diff strains and hanged the whole plant up..this las run did 4 diff strains and trimmed all leaves right after harvest=no hay taste IMO


----------



## jason1976 (Jan 29, 2012)

i have had the same problem a few times. there are two maybe three rerasons why its doing it. a you harvested to early,b you dried to fast or c you havent dried enough. get a hygrometer. theyre really cheap. also as stateted before, cure time helps out a lot too. good luck. there are a feww good posts on dry time and curing.


----------



## Dolci (Jan 31, 2012)

Did you cut off from the stem b4 putting in bag?


----------



## Shaggy78 (Mar 8, 2021)

sir smokesalot said:


> all bud is like that at first when it is drying and curing. if you want to get rid of it you need to cure your bud for at least 3 weeks (in my experience)


I've had a very similar experience. My weed never really smell during the flowering process. I dried it for 2 weeks and it's been in a jar for 3 and it smells like very very faintly weed


----------



## volcanoOFhistory (Mar 29, 2021)

Its fine. Just needs a few more weeks curing in the jars. Keep monitoring it every day or two and burping it if you notice any surface dampness. The smell will come back as long as you didn't over dry it.


----------

